# will it work?



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Anybody know if this will fit our cars?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gen-III-LS1-Col...ryZ36680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

looks like some vette types i've seen:confused


----------

